# Good day coming tomorrow



## Cedge (Feb 19, 2008)

I've carefully saved up my jujubes and tomorrow I'm picking up a new Sieg Super X3 mill. I've worked my loyal little x2 mill hard and it's never let me down, but now it's time for something with a bit more grunt. If there is any interest, I'll be happy to post photos of the disassembly and clean up, as well as the reassembly as I maneuver it onto the bench. At 350 pounds, I'll have to do it in pieces since I have no other lifting capability here. 

Now to chase down a few R-8 goodies, the power feed and DRO scales I'm going to need. A Lathe upgrade is also in the future, but I've not made any final choices on that front yet. 

Here's the new critter:
http://www.mini-lathe.com/X3_mill/Sx3rvw/SX3-4.htm#intro

Steve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 19, 2008)

Steve,

I would be interested in hearing about how it compares to the X2. I currently have a X2... but have been thinking about the X3 (or a rf-45 type). I would have the same difficulties as you with the lack of lifting capabilities.

Are you going to go el cheapo for the DRO (chinese scales)?

Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, Cedge, that little mill has some cool features. I love the "tapping mode", having just done some power tapping the other evening. The builtin quill DRO is cool too.

Should be a real nice upgrade for you. 

But rather than buy DRO's and power feeds, you could probably CNC it for very little more...

Cheers,

BW

PS As for lifting capabilities, ye olde engine hoists are cheap and cheerful. I've also recently started using a 1000lb lift table I got. It was cheap, on sale, and no shipping (the guy who sells them delivered it personally). That thing has really been handy. It is much more convenient than an engine hoist for a lot of purposes.


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Feb 20, 2008)

Lots of good info on fettling the X3 here from ARC Euro Trade based in the UK:

(warning 6MB pdf download)

http://arceurotrade.co.uk/projects/prepguides/X3%20Mill%20Preparation%20Guide.pdf

They do a cnc kit package:

http://arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machines-Accessories/Milling-Machines/CNC-Conversion-Kit-for-X3-Small-Mill 

and I believe they will have a turnkey off the shelf option soon.

No affiliation etc, though I have met John Stevenson at a show. 

Al


----------



## rake60 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've never had an opportunity to play with a X3 Steve,
but they sure do look good!

Please keep us posted!

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 20, 2008)

Steve,
I upgraded from an X2 to an X3 last fall. It has performed very well and having the extra capacity is much appreciated. The extra 250 lb of weight versus the X2 translates into much better finishes and, of course, shorter milling times. The only problem I had was the R8 spindle came on the low side of specifications. Some collets I had didn't fit, but here again, I upgraded to an ER-32 collet system and the R8 shank of that holder fit OK. I kept the X2 for small jobs but the X3 gets most of my time these days. Enjoy your new mill.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Cedge (Feb 20, 2008)

Grrr..
Still waiting on my buddy to get free with his truck. It won't fit in my Expedition so here I sit.... waiting....LOL. 

Rick 
I haven't had the chance to run one yet, but I did get to look one over, up close and personal. I'm hoping Phil is right about the added weight and rigidity. The little X2 does all I ask but there are definite limits to what you can ask of it. I'm thinking the ER32 collet route is probably going to be the choice I make. I'm also going to get a R8- 3MT adapter so I can still use my existing tooling as I add more R8 stuff to the mix. 

Sheesh...I'm actually looking forward to red grease again. Okay phone.... #$%@ ring already !!! LOL

Steve


----------



## Cedge (Feb 20, 2008)

Got 'er done. The new mill is sitting in my garage and it looks great. Not one speck of red grease to be found on the little fellow.... just a nice clean coat of oil where it ought to be. Now I'm trying to figure out the best way to levitate it to the bench. My Buddy has an engine hoist he is going to let me borrow, but I still might wind up doing the disassembly method, as things are just a wee bit tight where it needs to go. Even in pieces there is going to be some significant weight to move around. 

First impressions are really quite good. The fit and finish is obviously of a much higher level than my old X2 was upon its arrival. This is a heavily built machine and the dials have a smooth yet engaged feel that I'd hoped to encounter. 

In talking to the guy at Travers tool, who apparently has been working with Sieg on quality issues, I learned that Travers rejected their first mills for slop in the drive train. They had Sieg tighten up the tolerances a bit between the gears coming off the belt drive. This supposedly made a big difference in the noise of the system. 

I also got to see the new Seig KX3 CNC system that Travers is testing. It appears to be designed somewhat around the SX3, but is totally oriented to CNC from concept to execution. Nice looking piece of work when they get it to market. The guy showed me several other Sieg test machines they had in house for evaluation... that was something fun to see and hear about. 

All in all, it was as good a day as I'd hoped. Now if I can just find a levitation specialist... paging Chris Angel!!!.... paging Chris Angel!!! 

Steve


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks real nice Cedge, gotta love the addition of new tools!


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 20, 2008)

RE the movement of heavy things, I've really started liking my 1,000 lb lift table. Congrats on the new mill.

I can't wait to see all the attachments and mods I'm sure you'll make!

Best,

BW


----------



## Cedge (Feb 24, 2008)

Bob
Your lift table comment got me thinking and I checked out Harobor freight's offerings. They offer a 500 pounder for about $86.00, on sale until sometime in march. The max lift is a far too short so I kept digging. They also have the 1000 pounder on sale for $199.00. I'm going tomorrow to try and secure this one. It didn't take long to come to the realization that the cost one lift table versus more back problems in days to come was a total no brainer. I've already spotted a number of uses it could have. 

Thanks for triggering a fresh thought path I'd not given any consideration. 

Steve


----------



## shred (Feb 24, 2008)

The HF engine hoist is also a good option for picking up heavy machinery. It's a tad sketchy moving heavy weights around a lot, but with care it can be done. There's lots of them on Craiglist "only used once" as well


----------



## firebird (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi

I recently bought a x3 from Arc eurotrade. great machine. 3 of us were able to lift it onto the bench in one go. Bl***y heavy but it saved a lot of stripping and re-assembly.







The dro was fitted within a week. I got them and the scales from Arc eurotrade.






Cheers

Rich


----------



## Cedge (Jun 13, 2008)

Rich
I've been using mine for a while now and have exactly zero regrets for having made the purchase. This has proven to be a one hundred percent machine in my book. I've got to post a few photos of the small "comfort" mods I've made.

I hope you'll enjoy yours as I've enjoyed mine.

Steve


----------

